# growing rice



## catmar (Nov 25, 2006)

There was a few questions a while ago about growing rice.

Anyone grow rice for home use?

I want to try to do a half barrel full to try it out, where do I get seed from?
What is the requirements needed for a crop?

Any answers would be very helpful.

Thanks,
Cathy


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

You might have trouble getting rice seeds. In my part of the world, at least, rice is a commercial crop, and therefore a protected industry so that the general public does not have access to seeds for home growing. You see, the commercial growers have developed strains that are the best for local conditions and quality, and they don't want assorted strains contaminating their crops. Because rice is a grass, it can spread far and wide over time. I don't think it's illegal to grow rice at home, but They sure make it difficult to do so, by restricting the sale of seeds only to commercial growers. You might need to check with your local agricultural authority to see what the situation is where you live. I failed abysmally in my attempt to get seeds!

Rice is a tropical grass, growing to about 1 metre tall and to 5 metres tall in deep water. It has hairy leaves with a prominent midrib. The stem is upright and composed of a series of joint-like nodes. A leaf grows from each node. The flowers are carried in loose tufts and are yellowish or brownish in colour. Rice which grows in cooler places has seeds with long awns or pointed hairs but rice from the lowland tropics has smooth seed. Rice should not be confused with 'wild rice' which is the North American Zizania aquatica, also in the grass family but not closely related.

Cultivation: For home-growing, rice is best grown in containers with drainage holes plugged. Soak rice seeds in water for 36 hours. Then drain the seeds and let them dry for 24 hours. Cover a layer of soil/compost mixture, about 15cm deep, with about 12cm of water. Sprinkle the seeds evenly over the water. The seeds will sink to the bottom where they will begin to grow. Keep warm at 20Â°C. Germination may take from 2 weeks to several months. Transplants should be placed slightly deeper in the compost than they were previously growing, as this will help them produce sideshoots. Plants should be put in full sun and kept well watered. They will need support such as canes or twigs to stop them falling over. Feed with a liquid fertiliser every fortnight. If flowers are produced, run your fingers through those on each plant in turn to help fertilise the flowers. As the grains develop, continue frequent waterings until they are fully formed, when you should begin to keep the plants drier, to hasten ripening. Will tolerate temperatures down to 10Â°C.

Harvesting: Between 90-120 days after planting, the rice will be ready for harvest. When the grain heads at the end of the stalks bend over and start to turn brown, empty the water from the container. Let the rice plant dry for 7-14 days. The plant will turn completely brown and the rice is then ready for harvest. Remove the outer husk until you reach the rice grain inside.

This site will be of interest to you:
http://www.kidsregen.org/howTo.php?section=inGarden&ID=4


----------



## catmar (Nov 25, 2006)

WOW, Thanks for the great information. I'll check out the site.

Cathy


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Last time the topic came up, I searched high and low for seed. I found none.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

I suggest using a cheap plastic kiddie pool as your rice paddy.

These guys sell small lots of rice seed in the US:

http://www.kitazawaseed.com/


----------



## Paranoid (Oct 30, 2004)

seed is easy. get your favorite brown rice and plant it. a portion of the seed will sprout, grow that out in your barrel and save the resulting seed for planting the next season, that'll be closer to 100% viable.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

I had similar problems looking for seed. I ran across an old farm book that said that rice was not normally dry farmed because it was easier to control weeds in water. To me, that means that it CAN be grown like wheat but it won't work as well. I'd like to try it but I guess it will be with brown rice from the store.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

At the time I made my enquiries here in Australia about rice seed, I was informed (by experts from our government agricultural experts) that brown rice would NOT germinate. I've replaced by hard drive since then, so I haven't got the information that I was given (very detailed), but if I remember correctly, even brown rice has been through processing, so the grains aren't viable. Perhaps things are done differently in your part of the world, but I think it's unlikely. I was so discouraged by the information that I didn't bother trying, but you might have more determination to try than I! Good luck, and keep us informed!


----------



## Paranoid (Oct 30, 2004)

culpeper said:


> At the time I made my enquiries here in Australia about rice seed, I was informed (by experts from our government agricultural experts) that brown rice would NOT germinate. I


yes, that makes sense.

rice used to be a major commodity and whoever controlled the most tasty varieties wouldn't let out the rice seed. they also spread tales that rice would not grow except in perfect conditions (usually that meant the native land that controlled it).

Anyhow, it's all false. soak your favorite brand of brown rice, some will germinate, that is precisely how Arkansas farmers got Koshihikari rice to grow, they ordered brown rice and sprouted it, because the laws forbade the sale of seed rice.

Another nice thing about starting your rice from brown rice is that you get to eat it first so you know what it will taste like. I noticed a lot of the seed rice that is going around were things I never heard of, and didnt know how it'd taste.


Regarding flooding rice: There are 2 kinds, upland and lowland. upland is dry, like wheat, lowland gets flooded. To find out what kind of rice you have that you bought from the store, just plant 2 plots, one dry, one wet and see which does better.


Lots of myths about rice out there, hope this helped to clear a couple up


----------



## catmar (Nov 25, 2006)

Everyone, thank you for all the great info. I'll definitely try the brown rice in two different plot, one wet & one dry. I'll keep you updated as they progress.

Cathy


----------



## tikaani (Apr 3, 2005)

I am within a mile of rice fields. most of the rice grown here is lowland rice. around here it isn't that hard to get rice seed. just a matter of looking for what gets left behind after seeding. it's true about the fear of rice propating itself. They are still trying to determine how GM rice got into the supply last year.


----------



## Zebraman (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Guys; I ordered rice from Kiyazawa,SSE Yearbook,SSL and Bountiful Gardens.I bought from BG because they also include Dry Farming directions for growing rice without flooding,which is done to control weeds only.BG really doesn't have a great selection of any one type of vegetable but it does have an extensive grain section.-


----------

